# clear discharge on 2WW: good or bad?



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,
I am having my 3rd IVF , 2WW at the moment on day 8 and since this evening lots of clear discharge. Did not have it at last 2 treatments? Is it good, is it bad? I hope it is not the begining of the end with spotting and then bleeding as I had those 2, last time from day 10.
Has anybody had a similar symptom and had a BFP?
Future Mummy


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Future Mummy hi  

Just wanted to say hello and good luck on your 2ww - I so hope things will go well 

I'm not sure about the answer to your question but I certainly don't think it sounds bad or is the onset of bleeding - it is usually indicative of high hormone levels which can only be good in this situation 

Try not to worry and relax - to be honest I don't think it is possible to predict things by signs and symptoms in the 2WW - just try and have confidence in your body, I did lots of visualisations and listened to relaxation CD's last time and I think this helped 

So much luck and   to you, you so deserve success 

Xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Goldielocks ,

How are you doing? This 2ww is driving me mad once again.  Hopefully this time it will work. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Future Mummy,

Just wanted to pop in and wish you well for test day. Good luck.

    

CG xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Costwold girl,
Thanks for your good wishes. Hope you are well.  
Have a nice week end.
Future Mummy


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Future Mummy

Thinking of you for tomorrow - hope that the news is good for you - you so deserve it 

   

XX


----------

